# Will Toyota 15" Rims Fit?



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Got a line on four used 6 bolt 15" Toyota rims and studded tires for an ok price. Will they fit my '97 4WD XE? Apparently, they came off a mid '90's 4WD Tacoma.

I realize that putting Toyota rims on my Nissan will rapidly accelerate its rate of depreciation, but it's just for the winter, so no long term effects should be felt.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I've read elsewhere that Nissan rims fit Toyota and Mazda so I can only assume that the reverse is true. That's just a guess though.


----------



## tecate1987 (Nov 25, 2009)

*rims*

they will fit your nissan


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

imo the larger rims/tires u get better gas mileage and a better ride quality..


----------

